# Instant Karma in traffic



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

So I saw instant karma in action today. 
On my way to work I was cruising along with traffic and came to a section where both lanes were doing the exact speed limit. 
Since this is extremely rare I looked around and found the cause: Police cruiser about 5 vehicles ahead of me. 
The guy in the BMW X5 behind me was loosing his mind and tailgating/flashing his lights. 
He then passed me and cut off the car behind/beside me that was merging and proceeded to floor it............right past the Police Cruiser that he probably noticed only after the lights came on and it rapidly changed lanes to pull him over.

My only regret was not being able to wave goodbye as I drove past.....at the speed limit, along with about 25 other cars, also doing the speed limit.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

He's back, the speed-limit evangelist.

Maybe it's different where you are, but around here in Ontario the overwhelming majority of drivers (probably 90-95% of them) drive above the speed limit. The nearly-official unofficial speed limit on 100km highways is 119km... you can even pass a cop at that speed and you won't get stopped, but any faster you probably will. Roads with speed limits of 80km or 70km are routinely driven 15-20km faster by most drivers, and many people drive even 60km and 50km roads at 15km over (I don't). It's rare for anyone to be ticketed for less than 16km over.

Around here, people that park in the passing lane and resolutely stay there driving exactly the speed limit are not safe drivers. They are a danger, they are obstructing traffic and often causing problems behind them, they are breaking the law (law says they must yield to faster traffic, their speed is irrelevant), they are rude, and they are probably morons.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I was driving through the Rouge Valley on a somewhat dangerous winding roller-coaster road named Twyn Rivers Drive in North Scarborough. The center line was continuously solid and I believe the speed limit was 40 Km. Then, from nowhere, a guy started tailgating me, impatiently swerving from side-to-side. As we were approaching the peak of a small hill, the idiot pulled out onto the oncoming lane and passed me, which in my opinion bordered on being suicidal. He immediately encountered a cop parked on the shoulder in the dip below who actually leaped out of his cruiser and waved him over.

Other than the Highway traffic act infractions, he also should have been cited for stupidity in the first degree....but it made my day!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

boyscout said:


> He's back, the speed-limit evangelist.
> 
> Maybe it's different where you are, but around here in Ontario the overwhelming majority of drivers (probably 90-95% of them) drive above the speed limit. The nearly-official unofficial speed limit on 100km highways is 119km... you can even pass a cop at that speed and you won't get stopped, but any faster you probably will. Roads with speed limits of 80km or 70km are routinely driven 15-20km faster by most drivers, and many people drive even 60km and 50km roads at 15km over (I don't). It's rare for anyone to be ticketed for less than 16km over.
> 
> Around here, people that park in the passing lane and resolutely stay there driving exactly the speed limit are not safe drivers. They are a danger, they are obstructing traffic and often causing problems behind them, they are breaking the law (law says they must yield to faster traffic, their speed is irrelevant), they are rude, and they are probably morons.



1) I'm not proselytizing about always going the speed limit.
2) I learned to drive on the 400 series highways as well, so I really don't see your point of "How everyone around here does it" That's irrelevant.
3) I wasn't blocking the Left lane I was clearing for the merging traffic and also; did you miss the part where I mentioned because the cop was there Both lanes had slowed on their own not because I moved over to allow a merge.

Had you bothered to read and comprehend what you had read, you would have realized: The Cop was causing the slow traffic by people actually driving the limit in her (female cop) immediate area. 
The guy behind me was simply too impatient to look around a see what was happening. 

Kinda like your response


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> So I saw instant karma in action today.
> On my way to work I was cruising along with traffic and came to a section where both lanes were doing the exact speed limit.
> Since this is extremely rare I looked around and found the cause: Police cruiser about 5 vehicles ahead of me.
> The guy in the BMW X5 behind me was loosing his mind and tailgating/flashing his lights.
> ...


I love seeing people like that get tickets. Specially if they are driving a BMW, think they are all that & a bag of chips, and are too stunned to look around at the big picture. 

On the other hand.......A couple weeks ago leaving work, I watched helplessly as a co-worker merged ahead of the pack on the highway and floored it in a 70 zone without seeing the police car in the pack. The chase was on instantly. 110 in a 70 Ouch! And yes, we all do 90 in that 70 zone twice a day, 5 days a week. 

Traffic signs in Alberta say "Slower traffic use right lane" when they should say "stay right except to pass".


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My rule: if it's not a 400 series highway, I only do 10 over.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Krelf said:


> I was driving through the Rouge Valley on a somewhat dangerous winding roller-coaster road named Twyn Rivers Drive in North Scarborough. The center line was continuously solid and I believe the speed limit was 40 Km. Then, from nowhere, a guy started tailgating me, impatiently swerving from side-to-side. As we were approaching the peak of a small hill, the idiot pulled out onto the oncoming lane and passed me, which in my opinion bordered on being suicidal. He immediately encountered a cop parked on the shoulder in the dip below who actually leaped out of his cruiser and waved him over.
> 
> Other than the Highway traffic act infractions, he also should have been cited for stupidity in the first degree....but it made my day!


I agree that those drivers who park in the passing lane are ignorant but they aren't the danger. The driver that comes up behind them and gets so enraged they think they have a right to endanger everyone around them by retaliating are the true ass holes. If you're life is so pathetic you feel you have to vent with road rage cause someone holds you up for a couple minutes then you need therapy.
I say this as someone who while driving in the right lane almost became a victim because someone was pissed at someone else for not driving fast enough in the fast lane.
I also had a dickhead come up behind me once with flashing lights and riding my bumper while I was passing a truck. And when I did get over they felt the need to swerve over and cut me off.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

DJ, I had the same thing almost happen on the Henday last week. I was cruising at 109 knowing there's 0 risk of a ticket (100 zone). I was in and out of the right lane, did pass some slower traffic. *Someone* took an interest in me and pulled in behind for a good look, probably ran my plate (unmarked but, you can tell, you know?). F-150 that had been boxed in, went ROARING past us and won the special prize. I felt so neglected when they hit the lights and went on by.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

keto said:


> DJ, I had the same thing almost happen on the Henday last week. I was cruising at 109 knowing there's 0 risk of a ticket (100 zone). I was in and out of the right lane, did pass some slower traffic. *Someone* took an interest in me and pulled in behind for a good look, probably ran my plate (unmarked but, you can tell, you know?). F-150 that had been boxed in, went ROARING past us and won the special prize. I felt so neglected when they hit the lights and went on by.


I rarely speed on the Hendey. Its constantly monitored for that stuff. 
I will set the cruise on the major highways when travelling and pretty much not worry until i have to slow down for anything.

It's been proven (mythbusters) that racing and lane jumping was no faster than single lane constant speed driving
Plus the racing/lane jumping used more fuel and higher stress


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I was just telling my brother-in-law today that I would prefer if cops would stop hiding in natural speed traps like pussies and actually go completely unmarked (save the mini lights) and start catching the bobbers and weavers, dangerous drivers, people who cut off, or put themselves above others by bypassing slow traffic (and not waiting their turn).

I speed, but never over 19kms in a 100km zone. I NEVER do the stuff I described above. Scum of the earth, imo.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

One day I say at least six cop cars lined up at the side of ramp onto the Henday, getting ready for fun. Middle of the week, middle of the afternoon. I will never go more than 5k over the limit on that road.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> He's back, the speed-limit evangelist.
> 
> Maybe it's different where you are, but around here in Ontario the overwhelming majority of drivers (probably 90-95% of them) drive above the speed limit. The nearly-official unofficial speed limit on 100km highways is 119km... you can even pass a cop at that speed and you won't get stopped, but any faster you probably will. Roads with speed limits of 80km or 70km are routinely driven 15-20km faster by most drivers, and many people drive even 60km and 50km roads at 15km over (I don't). It's rare for anyone to be ticketed for less than 16km over.
> 
> Around here, people that park in the passing lane and resolutely stay there driving exactly the speed limit are not safe drivers. They are a danger, they are obstructing traffic and often causing problems behind them, they are breaking the law (law says they must yield to faster traffic, their speed is irrelevant), they are rude, and they are probably morons.











As you can see, here in Ab speeding will get you points and a fine. Gets real costly when you speed past an emergency vehicle in a construction zone. I like to follow fools who figure it's ok to do 15 to 20 over....usually they do more than that on straight flat roads around here. 15 over on a 50km road is classified as an unreasonable rate.


----------



## Rski (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow
When I saw this post's subject .. I guessed you heard John Lennon's song: Instant Karma while driving ... nothing more pleasing then those who drive thinking they have the right away, such as ambulances or other emergency vehicles rushing to a scene, their urgency differs


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Asshole BMW drivers!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Krelf said:


> I was driving through the Rouge Valley on a somewhat dangerous winding roller-coaster road named Twyn Rivers Drive in North Scarborough. The center line was continuously solid and I believe the speed limit was 40 Km. Then, from nowhere, a guy started tailgating me, impatiently swerving from side-to-side. As we were approaching the peak of a small hill, the idiot pulled out onto the oncoming lane and passed me, which in my opinion bordered on being suicidal. He immediately encountered a cop parked on the shoulder in the dip below who actually leaped out of his cruiser and waved him over.
> 
> Other than the Highway traffic act infractions, he also should have been cited for stupidity in the first degree....but it made my day!


I know exactly where you mean! It's really pretty back there! I used to walk there with my dog from Valley Farm and #2! Great walk! All day actually!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Asshole BMW drivers!


Hey, hey, there. My grand-daughter gets chauffeured around in one those. And yes, she had thrown up in it too.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Asshole BMW drivers!


Some have excellent taste in guitars, amps and (especially) speakers.....IMO


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Hopefully karma gets this idiot. As far as beamers go, they make a passable bike, especially the pre 1970 ones.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Hey, hey, there. My grand-daughter gets chauffeured around in one those. And yes, she had thrown up in it too.


LOL, I have one of these. Best gear hauler I've owned. When we drove down to Charleston a couple of years ago we only encountered one real asshole on the road, and he was driving a 7 series Bimmer. No cops around unfortunately. Around here most people drive 10 -15 over the posted limit, if we didn't we'd become a road block. Even then we get in some peoples way, but the cops will eventually get those few.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Some have excellent taste in guitars, amps and (especially) speakers.....IMO


And can even drive responsibly on occasion.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm glad that I don't live in the city anymore.
Country roads (80kph) are very relaxing to drive.
On the 400 series highways, I usually keep a steady
100/110 in the right lane. It's empty most of the time
because others prefer the center/left lanes for some reason.
I give myself plenty of time to get to where I need/want to be.
My need for speed has diminished over the years.
I haven't received a speeding ticket since '82.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

davetcan said:


> LOL, I have one of these. <snip>


Most people driving Big Four vehicles and VWs as I did for over forty years likely have little idea how *very* different are these vehicles. They not only go fast, but their braking abilities are an order of magnitude greater than any other vehicle I've driven, ever, and I've owned or driven somewhere around 40-50 different models of vehicles. They also steer and hold the road like they're on rails - freakin' rails - and have computerized safety features such as traction control which are intended to help correct errors and keep the vehicle in control.

This doesn't entitle their owners to flagrantly ignore laws or to be assholes. However in hands of even average driving competence these cars can safely do things in traffic that most others cannot. When one comes up behind you traveling faster than you are, instead of deciding that you're going to protect all other drivers on the road by holding it back or (frequently suspected) deciding that you're not going to let that pushy rich prick get past you, why not burn five calories, do the safe thing, pull to the right and just let him by?

If he is truly an irresponsible asshole and causes an accident he won't be around you when he does, and there's a chance that he'll get caught being an asshole before he causes an accident. Most often, though, he and the drivers behind him just want to move at the "unofficial speed limit" (these vary from a few kmh over to as much as ten *miles* per hour over depending on where you are) and get antsy when someone inattentively or selfishly hogs the passing lane. Pulling over is the law, after all, as well as the courteous thing to do, so if you don't pull over the asshole may be the one in front.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I remember driving the Rogers Pass and a couple of cars were weaving in & out & cutting people off and going too fast for the winding road.
So we get to the top, and guess who the RCMP has pulled over...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> This doesn't entitle their owners to flagrantly ignore laws or to be assholes. However in hands of even average driving competence these cars can safely do things in traffic that most others cannot. When one comes up behind you traveling faster than you are, instead of deciding that you're going to protect all other drivers on the road by holding it back or (frequently suspected) deciding that you're not going to let that pushy rich prick get past you, why not burn five calories, do the safe thing, pull to the right and just let him by?
> 
> If he is truly an irresponsible asshole and causes an accident he won't be around you when he does, and there's a chance that he'll get caught being an asshole before he causes an accident. Most often, though, he and the drivers behind him just want to move at the "unofficial speed limit" (these vary from a few kmh over to as much as ten *miles* per hour over depending on where you are) and get antsy when someone inattentively or selfishly hogs the passing lane. Pulling over is the law, after all, as well as the courteous thing to do, so if you don't pull over the asshole may be the one in front.


Problem is, in a lot of places, is that there is no place to pull over.....safely or not.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

A topic that just keeps on giving: passing-lane hogs. Met one yesterday, driving at a steady 98km in the passing lane of a three-lane highway while nearly everyone else on the road has been / is driving at ~119 km, ignored traffic seriously piling up behind him, and when passed on the right blew his horn and raised his fist to admonish me!

It may be time to accept defeat on the scourge of left lane hogs


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Typically, I drive about 12 - 16 km over the limit - if conditions and congestion allow. I have been known to go faster than that now and then. The one thing I always make sure of is that at least one car is in front of me going faster - kind of like a minesweeper.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I got a ticket about a week ago. First one in about the last 40 years. 100 in an 80. I wasn't even watching my speed, I was just keeping up to the cement truck ahead of me.......who didn't get pulled over btw. 

It was one of those really nice traffic traps where the cop jumps out into traffic and directs you into a spot 25ft away when you're going 100k. I usually keep it to 10 over.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

boyscout said:


> The nearly-official unofficial speed limit on 100km highways is 119km... you can even pass a cop at that speed and you won't get stopped, but any faster you probably will.



Except for that one arrogant P.O.S. member of the OPP who pulled me over on the 401 between Guelph and Cambridge and gave me a ticket for doing about 10kmh over the limit. When I pointed out that I was behind him, which meant that he was going faster than I was but didn't have his lights on so obviously wasn't on his way to a call, the arrogant prick's response was "there is a difference between me and you, do you need me to explain to what that difference is?"


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> So I saw instant karma in action today.
> On my way to work I was cruising along with traffic and came to a section where both lanes were doing the exact speed limit.
> Since this is extremely rare I looked around and found the cause: Police cruiser about 5 vehicles ahead of me.
> The guy in the BMW X5 behind me was loosing his mind and tailgating/flashing his lights.
> ...





boyscout said:


> He's back, the speed-limit evangelist.
> 
> Maybe it's different where you are, but around here in Ontario the overwhelming majority of drivers (probably 90-95% of them) drive above the speed limit. The nearly-official unofficial speed limit on 100km highways is 119km... you can even pass a cop at that speed and you won't get stopped, but any faster you probably will. Roads with speed limits of 80km or 70km are routinely driven 15-20km faster by most drivers, and many people drive even 60km and 50km roads at 15km over (I don't). It's rare for anyone to be ticketed for less than 16km over.
> 
> Around here, people that park in the passing lane and resolutely stay there driving exactly the speed limit are not safe drivers. They are a danger, they are obstructing traffic and often causing problems behind them, they are breaking the law (law says they must yield to faster traffic, their speed is irrelevant), they are rude, and they are probably morons.


I think youre both right.
IMO the issue in the first example, is the driver clearly had temper issues and was willing to be reckless and endanger himself and others due to his mental state.
"Around here", I think many drivers don't understand what the words "maximum" and "minimum" mean when it comes to speed limits. Drivers in a 100kph zone shouldn't spaz out when someone is driving 100kph in ANYTHING BUT THE PASSING LANE...but they often do.

similarly, its pretty frustrating when limit drivers smugly form a wall right across a highway, preventing others from passing. Let the cops deal with the speeders, that's not your problem to rehabilitate them. I personally, will gladly let a faster driver pass me...if only so they can "smoke out" any upcoming speed traps for me


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I personally, will gladly let a faster driver pass me...if only so they can "smoke out" any upcoming speed traps for me


Well then they aren't tailgating you--so there is that as well...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I love seeing people like that get tickets. Specially if they are driving a BMW, think they are all that & a bag of chips, ".


if you drive a nice car, you cant win...many do act like they own the road....but "around here" in ******* country, if you try to abide by the laws, its the maniacs in pickup trucks that will breathe down your neck even if you are going 10-15kph over the limit, and then pass you in an unsafe manner, sometimes staring you down or shouting at you. Sorry pal, I'm not getting a ticket because you (pickup truck driver) need to get to the beer store in a hurry (we have a lot of single lane 80kph highways).

_My_ general rule is anywhere from 0-15kph over the limit is standard. deviate on either side, and you either shouldn't be on the road, are likely going to get a ticket, or are a plain old asshole with no regard for the safety of others. cops have to be in a real dick mood to ticket someone for driving 15kph or less, over the limit (of course, residential areas, school zones etc warrant extra care).
My Audi has a cool feature where you can set it to beep a reminder at you if you go over a certain speed. I have mine set to 120.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I like to drive the speed limit, so I tend to stay in the right lane. If traffic is busy, I'll move over to the left lane with the rest of the traffic to let people merge in and the next thing you know, there is a dozen cars trying to pass me in the right hand lane, not allowing me back in so they can resume speeding in the left hand lane. 

The Ring Road in Regina used to be ridiculous until they put cameras up. 140 km/h was the routine speed with many merges and exit ramps. Utterly ridiculous. I used to have conversations with people saying people doing the speed limit are hazardous. They are not. Its idiots speeding, ducking and jiving their way through traffic believing they are entitled to do so. People going in the left lane and matching speed with the right, all though that is not a nice thing to do, its the idiots tailgating that are the hazard. Slow down and wait for them to move over before acting like an idiot again.

I believe there is a reason why I have never been in an accident in my 17 years of driving. I follow the rules of the road and pay attention to what I am doing and to those around me. I don't road rage and I don't try to block people in because I think I am better than them. My family and I's safety is more important than my ego.

Also, people who are speeding, getting a ticket is the best out come. When you whip by me doing 110 km/h on a 110 km/h road in the frenzy of a blizzard, it is no surprise that I then watch you barrel role into the ditch.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

boyscout said:


> Most people driving Big Four vehicles and VWs as I did for over forty years likely have little idea how *very* different are these vehicles. They not only go fast, but their braking abilities are an order of magnitude greater than any other vehicle I've driven, ever, and I've owned or driven somewhere around 40-50 different models of vehicles. They also steer and hold the road like they're on rails - freakin' rails - and have computerized safety features such as traction control which are intended to help correct errors and keep the vehicle in control.
> 
> This doesn't entitle their owners to flagrantly ignore laws or to be assholes. However in hands of even average driving competence these cars can safely do things in traffic that most others cannot. When one comes up behind you traveling faster than you are, instead of deciding that you're going to protect all other drivers on the road by holding it back or (frequently suspected) deciding that you're not going to let that pushy rich prick get past you, why not burn five calories, do the safe thing, pull to the right and just let him by?
> 
> If he is truly an irresponsible asshole and causes an accident he won't be around you when he does, and there's a chance that he'll get caught being an asshole before he causes an accident. Most often, though, he and the drivers behind him just want to move at the "unofficial speed limit" (these vary from a few kmh over to as much as ten *miles* per hour over depending on where you are) and get antsy when someone inattentively or selfishly hogs the passing lane. Pulling over is the law, after all, as well as the courteous thing to do, so if you don't pull over the asshole may be the one in front.


its not only about the cars or the skills of the driver, its the roads.
The roads in Canada, plain old suck. Its not like the Autobahn here, even if you drive an Audi A8 and have the skills of Michael Schumacher. Plus, to be safe, not only do your skills have to be good, but so do the skills of everyone around you. And IMO, they aren't. Yours might not be either. Driving is like BBQ-ing...every man thinks theyre an expert in it....they aren't. People need to be more honest with themselves about this. youtube is full of videos that prove this.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

dcole said:


> I like to drive the speed limit, so I tend to stay in the right lane. If traffic is busy, I'll move over to the left lane with the rest of the traffic to let people merge in and the next thing you know, there is a dozen cars trying to pass me in the right hand lane, not allowing me back in so they can resume speeding in the left hand lane.
> 
> The Ring Road in Regina used to be ridiculous until they put cameras up. 140 km/h was the routine speed with many merges and exit ramps. Utterly ridiculous. I used to have conversations with people saying people doing the speed limit are hazardous. They are not. Its idiots speeding, ducking and jiving their way through traffic believing they are entitled to do so. People going in the left lane and matching speed with the right, all though that is not a nice thing to do, its the idiots tailgating that are the hazard. Slow down and wait for them to move over before acting like an idiot again.
> 
> ...


Safety is #1.
Of course that does not imply that rigidly adhering to the posted limit, _in spite of_ what others are doing, is necessarily going to _enhance_ safety. If it has the net effect of encouraging risk-taking on the part of others, then overall safety, including one's own, may not be enhanced.

My wife often gives me grief about being too close to the vehicle in front of me. I am certainly NOT any sort of tailgater (or what I like to call an automotive proctologist). However, there is a certain breed of driver that constantly seeks out places where they can fit, even if it provides no discernible advantage. Experience indicates we both arrive at, and have to wait for, the same red light, except they're in front of me, rather than beside or behind. So, if the space I provide yields a perceived incentive for every person within 100yds to cut in front of me (increasing the risk to all), I shorten the distance so that it implies "Maybe later". I'll likely let in a vehicle if it seems reasonable and I don't have to suddenly shorten the distance between myself and the vehicle behind me.

Again, one strives to facilitate safety for all, not just convenience for oneself.

But yes, there is a certain sense of the cosmos being in order when someone whose speeding misbehaviour is "rewarded" further along via a police stop.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I am usually within about 5 km/h of the max. If I have to go somewhere and be on time, I leave early. I used to be the guy passing everyone and that got too stressful. I find I arrive in about the same amount of time and I am less frazzled when I arrive now. Although, if I am going a couple of kliks over and someone is riding my ass, I will ease up to about 5 or so under. No brake checking or anything, I just let an uphill grade ease my speed off a bit and then just stay there. Fact is, I don't care how you drive, or what your rush is. It's none of my concern, the only thing I can control is my own driving. If someone wants to give themselves a stroke because they are late for an accident, or want to get to the next red light about the same time I do, that's up to them. On a 4 lane I stick to the right as much as possible. Perhaps passing a lugging semi on a grade I will switch lanes but get back as soon as I can. I am not the greatest driver around, but I have no tickets, no accidents, and I save on the consequences that go with it. My insurance is still way to high when I judge it according to my driving record. Those bastards never "make you whole" again, no matter how much you pay in premiums.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

There are a few things I have to say to those who feel the need to drive aggressively which would include tailgating, passing on solid lines, passing cyclists or pedestrians while crossing over the centre line into oncoming traffic, speed excessively in heavy traffic, no turn signal, etc.

1) You're on your way to work for crissakes.
2) Move closer.
3) Leave earlier

I find depending on the time of day, day of the week and so forth, will determine how special the drivers are.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2017)

LanceT said:


> .. those who feel the need to drive aggressively ..


Around 15 years ago, my nephew gave me his obsolete Sony PS1 ( he upgrade to 3 at this time) with Grand Turismo (race simulator).
I got addicted to it. Played it daily prior to going to work (afternoon shift).
When I left for work, I consciously noticed that the game was embedded into my psyche and the race track was somewhat superimposed into reality.
This got me to thinking about the aggressive driving that I did/do witness on the road.
Are most of these type of drivers gamers?
Heck, how many articles are in the news about youngsters (8 - 14) caught driving their parents vehicles because they learned through video games?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Around 15 years ago, my nephew gave me his obsolete Sony PS1 ( he upgrade to 3 at this time) with Grand Turismo (race simulator).
> I got addicted to it. Played it daily prior to going to work (afternoon shift).
> When I left for work, I consciously noticed that the game was embedded into my psyche and the race track was somewhat superimposed into reality.
> This got me to thinking about the aggressive driving that I did/do witness on the road.
> ...


----------

